# What Non-Classical Musc Related Forums Do You Actively Participate On?



## Centropolis

Just wonder what other interests you all have other than classical music, that you participate actively on a forum. Maybe thinking that some of us will "bump into" each other on other forums.

For myself, I am into watches so I am often on WUS. I don't have a lot of money to spend on watches but I like reading about them.

I also had this "weird" hobby that I somewhat stopped but still interested in reading about. I was into collecting flashlights. So I am on CPF sometimes.

Lastly, not particular site but I am very much into photography so always on some kind of camera/photography site.


----------



## brotagonist

I follow and participate in a mailing list (similar to a forum, expect it works by email and is moderated) on the Fedora Linux operating system, which is what I run on both my desktop and laptop computers. Since the operating system has matured and supports pretty near any hardware and multimedia formats since the last 6 or more years, I have had little need to ask for help there, so my participation is down to an occasional question a couple of times a year.

Before I discovered Talk Classical, I was on Rate Your Music. Although I participated in some of the community banter, I found it quite dissatisfying, as the majority of users appear to be teens and young adults into popular music. Rating is not any fun, either. The classical listeners, who must have been there at one time, have long fled. The classical albums catalogued on the site are not up-to-date and there is no classical discussion at all.

I used to participate in a local motorcycle forum, but riding is very seasonal here and I'm not much into talking about models and accessories. I'm into riding. There is some trip planning going on, but I haven't been able to take any long trips for a while (financial  ). There's a sleazy aspect, too... the biker groupies who use the forum for trysting and dating. That can really change the character of a group.

I used to participate in some karate forums, but I am not actively training at the moment (finances, again), and I feel that practice, not sitting at the computer, is how to make gains, anyway. The really good forums are populated by the very advanced practitioners, but they often get bogged down in heated historical and political debates about the merits of one style over another. Meh! The same with bodybuilding forums, but more lowbrow.

I participated a bit on a tea forum, but I found it very boring. I'm not interested in sharing which one I am currently drinking, talking about the different types and where to buy them. I sensed that there was a marketing aspect to the forum.

I've been on a handful of other forums over the years, but, what used to be interesting reading and fun discussion, has all deteriorated into advertising and marketing. Google+ started out looking pretty promising, but it is very much commercial and merchandising, now, too. If I want a lawn mower, I'll research one, but I'm not interested in participating in a forum that bombards me with advertising about lawn mowers all year long. And I live in a condo 

Also, I notice that many forums soon get taken over by people with agendas, so, no matter the topic of the forum, it ends up getting steered to religion, politics, even sex! There are forums for those topics: hijacking should not be tolerated.


----------



## Guest

Not really anymore, but used to be a big follower of "wet shaving." Using shaving brush and shave soap or cream to create own lather, using old double-edge razor, or straight razor, as opposed to canned foam and latest multi-blade over-priced monstrosity. Still shave this way, but don't participate on the forums anymore, which included Badgerandblade and TheShaveDen.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am on several forums that I sporadically visit, and a couple other (small and often inactive) classical forum. 

My first web forum membership was at a Ford truck site. I was huge there from about 1999, but have probably only posted there a dozen times in the past several years. I lost interest since the new (past 10 years) Ford trucks are not appealing to me at all. Also they sold to a corporation that ruined the site in my opinion.

Then I was within the top 10 for post count on a motor oil site but as much as I love motor oil, it really does get boring after a while, and so I have not been posting there much in the past few years. 

I more recently (within a year i guess) joined a site for standard transmissions (once upon a time manual transmissions were "standard" equipment) but tired of posting there because so much it was more a social site and I did not really fit in. 

I was on a motorhome site and a chevy truck site for a while, but never really got involved that much. 

I am a member of a Beethoven site and another classical site but don't have much activity there. 

But when it comes down to it, there is nothing like TalkClassical. I just hope it does not get sold to some corporation that ruins it like happened to the Ford truck site.


----------



## mirepoix

I'm not an member of any other message boards or forums. Back in the 1990s I used USENET and sometimes posted to various rec.photo.* groups. I was also around on misc.fitness.weights and probably a few others I've long since forgotten about.
I sometimes visit apug.org to play catch-up with film stuff - as a message board it rivals this one for members being knowledgeable and (enthusiastically) well informed about their subject. It's like an interactive library.


----------



## Centropolis

brotagonist said:


> I follow and participate in a mailing list (similar to a forum, expect it works by email and is moderated) on the Fedora Linux operating system, which is what I run on both my desktop and laptop computers. Since the operating system has matured and supports pretty near any hardware and multimedia formats since the last 6 or more years, I have had little need to ask for help there, so my participation is down to an occasional question a couple of times a year.


I am running Linux Mint 17 MATE on one of my slower laptops. I bought myself a used netbook just to learn a bit more about Linux so that I won't screw up my main laptop. I got it running but that's about it......haven't really learn anything.


----------



## Centropolis

mirepoix said:


> I'm not an member of any other message boards or forums. Back in the 1990s I used USENET and sometimes posted to various rec.photo.* groups. I was also around on misc.fitness.weights and probably a few others I've long since forgotten about.
> I sometimes visit apug.org to play catch-up with film stuff - as a message board it rivals this one for members being knowledgeable and (enthusiastically) well informed about their subject. It's like an interactive library.


About fitness, I started running a bit last year but didn't participate much in online discussions. But running is so hard to keep a schedule and motivated all the time. As I am typing this message, I look out the window and snow is coming down. I know people run during the winter but I am not that hardcore.


----------



## Ingélou

I am a member of The Session, based round Irish Traditional Music. I have posted threads and joined discussions, but mainly I use their tunes section to download folk tunes for my fiddle lessons. I also use their pm service, and made contact with a man that Taggart & I used to know in Durham thirty plus years ago.

I also joined Violinist-dot-com to find out about technical matters. I don't go on much, but I posted one or two inquiries, and through this met a friend of my age in Canada who also returned to the violin aged sixty plus; she is now a Facebook Friend and I hope I'll meet her one day.

My other forum is Planet Airedale. Circumstances mean that we can't have dogs at present, but I really miss my two Airedales (and one Border Terrier) from the past, and this means I can keep in touch, hear about problems, see cute photos, and occasionally get *very tempted* when a Rescue Airedale comes up to be rehomed. Planet Airedale is full of lovely people who will move quickly to pick up any abandoned Dales in any part of Britain or Ireland. One of the members rescued an Airedale Bitch that was in a Northern Irish pound and destined to be put down if unclaimed; it involved lorry pick-ups and drop-offs at service stations in the dead of night. Heroic stuff!


----------



## mirepoix

Centropolis said:


> About fitness, I started running a bit last year but didn't participate much in online discussions. But running is so hard to keep a schedule and motivated all the time. As I am typing this message, I look out the window and snow is coming down. I know people run during the winter but I am not that hardcore.


Yes, the weather can dampen everything, including enthusiasm. But unless you particularly enjoy running there are other options such as cycling, swimming, or even indoor stuff - I only run now for pleasure and never for fitness. I've replaced it with kettlebells, which I can do indoors.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Centropolis said:


> I am running Linux Mint 17 MATE on one of my slower laptops. I bought myself a used netbook just to learn a bit more about Linux so that I won't screw up my main laptop. I got it running but that's about it......haven't really learn anything.


My son (Rocco on this site, though if you pm him let me know as he hasn't been on in a long time) is really getting to be an expert on Linux. He has most of his computers running Linux and mine is running Mint. He has installed Linux for a several friends. I really get irritated about Microsoft and how they control your computer. For instance, my daughter had to finish a school assignment by midnight the other day and about 11 pm her computer did one of those automatic update/restarts so she had to borrow my son's computer. Linux NEVER forces me to restart. Linux is lean, no excess baggage, and tons of great programs for free that do not try to load malware toolbars when you install them.


----------



## Centropolis

Florestan said:


> My son (Rocco on this site, though if you pm him let me know as he hasn't been on in a long time) is really getting to be an expert on Linux. He has most of his computers running Linux and mine is running Mint. He has installed Linux for a several friends. I really get irritated about Microsoft and how they control your computer. For instance, my daughter had to finish a school assignment by midnight the other day and about 11 pm her computer did one of those automatic update/restarts so she had to borrow my son's computer. Linux NEVER forces me to restart. Linux is lean, no excess baggage, and tons of great programs for free that do not try to load malware toolbars when you install them.


I think the Linux OS itself is solid in most cases, it's just that the free Linux software, a lot of them are very buggy. The bigger ones like LibreOffice and GIMP, sure....but the smaller projects.....it is sometimes very hard to get it to work properly.


----------



## Musicforawhile

I was recently thinking of asking this...

I am also a member of a science and literature forum. I'd like to find a good film and art forum.


----------



## Centropolis

Musicforawhile said:


> I was recently thinking of asking this...
> 
> I am also a member of a science and literature forum. I'd like to find a good film and art forum.


I am kind of into science as well but for that, I prefer podcasts instead of forums or websites.

Talk about podcasts, all the BBC podcasts about CM that I am interested in listening to are blocked/not available for users outside of the UK.


----------



## Musicforawhile

Centropolis said:


> I am kind of into science as well but for that, I prefer podcasts instead of forums or websites.


Yes, podcasts are really good. I am not a scientist, but have questions now and again, and also like to bring science ideas into my writing ideas...I think I am probably a bit frustrating for the mathematicians and scientists on the forum, as I find it hard to understand things...but they are very patient actually.


----------



## violadude

None. I'm in a monogamous relationship with Talk Classical.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I used to visit, but not post on, the Amazon.co.uk (non-classical) music forum for a while but found that most threads that actually stayed active for any length of time subsisted on often unfunny banter between about half-a-dozen hard-core regulars who, despite their denials when someone called them on it, seemed to treat the forum almost like a mutual back-slapping society. And too often threads took on a smugly leftist political slant where there appeared to be little truck with any opinion other their own. I haven't looked in on it for about 2 years but I'd be pleasantly surprised if it has showed any discernible signs of evolution since then.


----------



## mirepoix

There was one photography forum I did post on but was _asked to leave_. I don't recall if he owned the forum or was simply the admin, but someone described a photo I'd posted as "...the worst case of inverted snobbery I've ever seen". In reply (and referring to his profile photo) I mustered all my maturity and told him "...you have the worst case of inverted face I've ever seen".
Sadly, he was insecure and informed me he'd consulted with his 'staff' and I had the choice of being banned (oh no!) or _falling on my sword._


----------



## Ingélou

mirepoix said:


> There was one photography forum I did post on but was _asked to leave_. I don't recall if he owned the forum or was simply the admin, but someone described a photo I'd posted as *"...the worst case of inverted snobbery I've ever seen"*.


Gosh, I have to admit, I'm *curious*!


----------



## hpowders

violadude said:


> None. I'm in a monogamous relationship with Talk Classical.


Sounds depressing.


----------



## Guest

I should note - and this probably comes as a surprise to precisely nobody - that I was banned from both of those shaving forums. So see, mods and admins - I have a long history of annoying mods and admins.


----------



## Ingélou

DrMike said:


> I should note - and this probably comes as a surprise to precisely nobody - that I was banned from both of those shaving forums...


But how can you be 'controversial' about *shaving*?


----------



## clavichorder

I dabble in Literature Network, and I am sorry to say that I also torture myself with membership to SocialAnxietySupport(an insanely busy and depressing place). SAS sucked me in for a while, but I pay little attention to it now. Literature network is only for the occasional time that I have something to say.


----------



## Musicforawhile

DrMike said:


> I should note - and this probably comes as a surprise to precisely nobody - that I was banned from both of those shaving forums. So see, mods and admins - I have a long history of annoying mods and admins.


I am still trying to work out if you're serious...shaving forums??


----------



## JACE

Until recently, I was a very active poster on the All About Jazz (AAJ) Forum, posting under the name "HutchFan." Unfortunately, that forum site is now _kaput_, and I'm beginning to wonder whether it will ever return. Some AAJ forum-friends have invited me to join Organissimo, which is an another jazz music forum. I'll probably do that at some point.

In the past, I've posted on a couple motorcycling forums. Even though I still ride, I found myself getting bored with them. Like Brotagonist said, most of the talk was about accessories and modifications. So I let those go after I got some specific questions answered.

Besides, talking about _music_ is much more interesting than talking about _motorcycles_. With motorcycling, discussion is less important -- at least in my book. You just RIDE.

...It's different with music. Talking about music is more fun, more _personal_.


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> Gosh, I have to admit, I'm *curious*!


About the photo? 
There was a long running thread titled_ 'Post a photo of the camera you've been carrying recently' _or something. Apart from when on a morning run I always carry some sort of camera. And if I don't have a bag with me I need to carry it in my inside jacket pocket - and so the camera/lens need to be as compact as possible. I've a couple that fit the bill, including the one I took a photo of. It was a Leica IIIf - which is an old, small bodied, rangefinder camera. And I'd a collapsible lens on it. So it was relatively tiny and was hardly noticeable in my pocket. But I like a strap on a camera (to wrap around my hand and help me shoot at very slow shutter speeds) however the Leica strap was thick leather and when folded was about the same thickness as the camera. So for a strap I used a piece of string instead. The guy thought I was making a statement/wasn't respecting the brand and so took the huff.

Note: has since been upgraded to a bootlace -


----------



## SixFootScowl

Centropolis said:


> I think the Linux OS itself is solid in most cases, it's just that the free Linux software, a lot of them are very buggy. The bigger ones like LibreOffice and GIMP, sure....but the smaller projects.....it is sometimes very hard to get it to work properly.


 True, some programs are better than others. I have done quite well with LibreOffice, Assunder (CD ripper), Brasero (CD/DVD burner), Audacity (music editor), Kolourpaint for editing/drawing ( but use GIMP to print just because I didn't know how to size the print in Kolourpaint). I heard GIMP is wonderful, but it is complex and must have a big learning curve.


----------



## Centropolis

Ingélou said:


> But how can you be 'controversial' about *shaving*?


What brand of razors? Upstroke vs downstroke? Shaving foam vs shaving gel?  It's pretty much like vinyl vs CDs.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> But how can you be 'controversial' about *shaving*?


Well - this might shock you - it was actually debates about politics, religion, and the actions of mods. Pretty much the same things you can get in trouble for over here! Not that I ever engage in such. I am perfectly well behaved (especially since they banned politics and religion from the main forum).


----------



## Guest

Centropolis said:


> What brand of razors? Upstroke vs downstroke? Shaving foam vs shaving gel?  It's pretty much like vinyl vs CDs.


Ooh, don't even mention foam or gel on those forums. Instead, it is creams vs. soaps. Badger hair brush vs. boar hair. What is your favorite aftershave. Double edge razor, single edge razor, or straight razor. What setting do you use for your Gillette Fatboy or Slim (older adjustable razors - some of the older guys on here probably remember them).

Go on eBay and type in "Gillette Fatboy" and see how much these older razors sell for these days. Want to treat yourself to a heavenly shave? Go purchase some shave cream from Taylor's of Old Bond Street, or Truefitt & Hill, or Geo. F. Trumper, get yourself a good badger hair brush, like a Simpson or a Rooney or a Shavemac, whip up your own warm lather, and learn that shaving can be a pleasurable experience.

It is a whole different world!!!!


----------



## Krummhorn

Wow ... how does one get "nicked" [banned] on a shaving forum? Dull razor? Dry shaving? :lol:

My other forum activity is mostly related to being a forum admin; vBulletin, reporting spam (a site where spammers get reported and added to an international database), and a senior supervisor/editor of a wiki site.

I also participate on the Note Worthy Composer forum and a VW owners forum periodically.

Kh ♫


----------



## Guest

Krummhorn said:


> Wow ... how does one get "nicked" [banned] on a shaving forum? Dull razor? Dry shaving? :lol:
> 
> My other forum activity is mostly related to being a forum admin; vBulletin, reporting spam (a site where spammers get reported and added to an international database), and a senior supervisor/editor of a wiki site.
> 
> I also participate on the Note Worthy Composer forum and a VW owners forum periodically.
> 
> Kh ♫


Believe it or not, I wasn't always the mild-mannered forum member you see before you. I used to stir the pot a lot!

And actually, it was a shaving forum that steered me over here . . . indirectly. I was participating on a shaving forum when someone started a thread about enjoying classical music. I mentioned briefly my limited knowledge and experience - I had Mozart's Magic Flute (Klemperer) and Requiem (Karajan), and that was it. They pointed me towards more stuff, and it took off from there, until I became the brilliant connoisseur of classical music you see before you. Kind of funny when I think back to just how relatively recent it is since I really became interested in classical, and how much I've learned in that time.


----------



## clavichorder

But DrMike, what do people in a shaving forum manage to talk about at length? I have trouble fathoming this...


----------



## elgar's ghost

DrMike said:


> Believe it or not, I wasn't always the mild-mannered forum member you see before you. I used to stir the pot a lot!
> 
> And actually, it was a shaving forum that steered me over here . . . indirectly. I was participating on a shaving forum when someone started a thread about enjoying classical music. I mentioned briefly my limited knowledge and experience - I had Mozart's Magic Flute (Klemperer) and Requiem (Karajan), and that was it. They pointed me towards more stuff, and it took off from there, until I became the brilliant connoisseur of classical music you see before you. Kind of funny when I think back to just how relatively recent it is since I really became interested in classical, and how much I've learned in that time.


Was one of the works pointed out to you Haydn's string quartet op. 55 no. 2?


----------



## Cheyenne

"You miscreants and peasants shaving upstroke have no clue what you are doing. You have _killed_ the delicate art of shaving by making it accessible to the stupid masses, who poison and wither everything they touch with their black breath and clumsy handling!"

Just yesterday I reconnected with two forums about a certain Video Game series I had long left behind, as the newest game is coming out. I haven't played a game in over a year, but I told myself I'd try to get in touch with this one. It's great to see the old folks still around -- from more than three years ago! I met many of them, which was a very worthwhile experience for a young kid: connecting with college-age men when you were in the early years of High School sped up maturing, and introduced me to sex, drugs and rock & roll long before my peers considered it. I met people from social spheres very different from my own, which I would otherwise not be in touch with at all. Those days are so intricately linked to some of my most formative years that I can scarcely ignore them. To reconnect with them, and the people I met then, is very interesting. (Seeing my old posts from when I was 12 certainly wasn't: "So yeah, this is were everything really got different. Weapons and stuff got more important, more then personality at least. ... The next series made me litererly facepalm. Man I could have threw the tv out of the window when I saw the commercial.")


----------



## hpowders

DrMike said:


> I should note - and this probably comes as a surprise to precisely nobody - that I was banned from both of those shaving forums. So see, mods and admins - I have a long history of annoying mods and admins.


Are you Reubén Blades?


----------



## Jos

View attachment 55902




DrMike said:


> Ooh, don't even mention foam or gel on those forums. Instead, it is creams vs. soaps. Want to treat yourself to a heavenly shave? Go purchase some shave cream from Taylor's of Old Bond Street, !!!


My aftershave lotion is from Taylors, but this one is from Jermyn street. There used to be an absolutely brilliant shaving shop in Antwerp, run by an American gent who used to be in the diamondbizz. Superfriendly, we talked for a long time and I actually got a masterclass in shaving (my wife could stand it for 10 minutes, then left to go shopping). I ended up buying shavinggear for over 150 euro's !! Highly specialized brushes, I believe from a racoon, and only the hairs taken from the breast of the animal, low carbon steel Japanese single blades etc.
Unfortunately his business didn't make it, last time I was there the shop was gone.

What were those fora again DrMike, I might join them, see if I can get banned too:lol:

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Was one of the works pointed out to you Haydn's string quartet op. 55 no. 2?


I had a suspicion what that one was called, but still had to look it up!!!


----------



## Guest

Jos said:


> View attachment 55902
> 
> 
> My aftershave lotion is from Taylors, but this one is from Jermyn street. There used to be an absolutely brilliant shaving shop in Antwerp, run by an American gent who used to be in the diamondbizz. Superfriendly, we talked for a long time and I actually got a masterclass in shaving (my wife could stand it for 10 minutes, then left to go shopping). I ended up buying shavinggear for over 150 euro's !! Highly specialized brushes, I believe from a racoon, and only the hairs taken from the breast of the animal, low carbon steel Japanese single blades etc.
> Unfortunately his business didn't make it, last time I was there the shop was gone.
> 
> What were those fora again DrMike, I might join them, see if I can get banned too:lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


The two I participated in were badgerandblade (dot) com and theshaveden (dot) com.

Jermyn Street may be where the flagship store is currently located, but the brand is called "Taylor's of Old Bond Street." I love their products. They make great, pretty cheap shave creams in a variety of fragrances - classic fragrances, not the generic smelling ones that all current shave foam and gel smells like. Things like sandalwood and lavender.

Most business happens online anymore, though. If you go to some high end department stores, you can sometimes find things like Art of Shaving products, or even Castle Forbes (if you have a Saks Fifth Avenue). There are some companies that still make the classic style double edge safety razor - one of the most prominent is a German company named Merkur. Otherwise, a lot of people prize the old classic Gillette razors. They were making the Double Edge safety razors clear up into the 1980's, until the cartridge razor really took over, which really was just them ripping off the style that Schick had introduced long before with their Injector razors.


----------



## GreenMamba

I used to hang out at a wet shaving forum for a bit (the aforementioned badgerandblade). I'm still into the "hobby," but the forum wasn't very interesting.

I currently participate in a homebrewing forum, and play around at Chess forums a bit, but not as a regular. I post comments at political blogs a lot as well.


----------



## brotagonist

I never could understand all the brouhaha about shaving  Once you know how to do it, you do. What's the deal?


----------



## hpowders

Yeah. I'm on watch and car forums.

They worship me there too.


----------



## Itullian

I love tropical fish keeping so I frequent reefcentral
I like fresh and salt.


----------



## Posie

DrMike said:


> Well - this might shock you - it was actually debates about politics, religion, and the actions of mods. Pretty much the same things you can get in trouble for over here! Not that I ever engage in such. I am perfectly well behaved (especially since they banned politics and religion from the main forum).


"Stir the pot"! :lol:

I can't quite connect religion and politics with shaving. Was there a debate over whether an American rabbi should shave?

I just went to the Shave Nook; it's actually a neat site. I wonder if they have a tutorial on how to make your own hair-removal cream (without burning your house down).


----------



## Cheyenne

Clavichorder reminded me I have an account on Literature Forums which I made a post or 5 with, and read up on the Social Anxiety Forum out of outsider interest. The latter certainly is a very depressing place. Some of those poor folk seem beyond helping. Nevertheless, it was good to learn and even connect with the sort of people I would normally not meet or talk with. There was a time when I often sought out forums to lurk -- it was very educational. I remember being fascinated by the bodybuilding forums, filled with teenagers under the spell of excessive masculine posturing. For all their outward meanness, they eventually started to seem like a couple of decent guys at heart. 

Dating from even before the Video Gaming forum I mentioned, I joined a dutch Pokémon forum -- you know, the yellow mouse. It was when I was first allowed to use a computer: I must have been about 8! I became a somewhat active member and even a moderator at one point! (A miracle at that age.. I was soon fired.) I left for a long time between the ages of about 11 and 14 I think, but revisited it occasionally out of passing interest. Eventually the forum was destroyed, but some members created a new forum, where I again joined up and was sometimes reasonably active in the threads discussing what we were currently reading (I was one of two members actually posting there..) and what films we had recently watched. I also came to a meetup, which was surprisingly fun. That forum was destroyed too about a month or two ago, and they set up a new one, where I once more joined. I have made a post or 25. I don't care for the subject anymore, but some members there have known me for longer than many of my dearest friends! It's been nearly a decade, I can hardly believe it.


----------



## Figleaf

DrMike said:


> I should note - and this probably comes as a surprise to precisely nobody - that I was banned from both of those shaving forums.


What did you do, grow a massive beard and post 'selfies' of it?


----------



## Varick

mirepoix said:


> There was one photography forum I did post on but was _asked to leave_. I don't recall if he owned the forum or was simply the admin, but someone described a photo I'd posted as "...the worst case of inverted snobbery I've ever seen". In reply (and referring to his profile photo) *I mustered all my maturity and told him "...you have the worst case of inverted face I've ever seen".*
> Sadly, he was insecure and informed me he'd consulted with his 'staff' and I had the choice of being banned (oh no!) or _falling on my sword._


LMAO! Reminds me of the Ron White (Comedian) skit: (not work safe) :








DrMike said:


> Ooh, don't even mention foam or gel on those forums. Instead, it is creams vs. soaps. Badger hair brush vs. boar hair. What is your favorite aftershave. Double edge razor, single edge razor, or straight razor. What setting do you use for your Gillette Fatboy or Slim (older adjustable razors - some of the older guys on here probably remember them).
> 
> Go on eBay and type in "Gillette Fatboy" and see how much these older razors sell for these days. Want to treat yourself to a heavenly shave? Go purchase some shave cream from Taylor's of Old Bond Street, or Truefitt & Hill, or Geo. F. Trumper, get yourself a good badger hair brush, like a Simpson or a Rooney or a Shavemac, whip up your own warm lather, and learn that shaving can be a pleasurable experience.
> 
> It is a whole different world!!!!


Do a lot of those guys shave their heads as well? I do (I refuse to live in denial about my balding. Basically my face is so good looking it too over my whole head) and have always been intrigued by the "art of shaving" but never took the plunge. It's Barbasol and the latest greatest vibratory handle with 17 or however many blades in the cartridge now (If Dr. Mike ever had any warm feelings towards me, they're all gone now).

V


----------



## opus55

Forums? No I don't waste my time on forums.


----------



## Varick

Just a cigar forum that I am currently on, and see myself an active member for many more years to come. Lifelong friendships have been made all over the country and even the world. Great get-togethers and events throughout the years. Do not frequent any others. Don't have the time.

V


----------



## Badinerie

Ingélou said:


> But how can you be 'controversial' about *shaving*?


Depends what he was shaving....

I post on a few Guitar Forums. I was actually banned from one once (Shall remain nameless) for complaining about a preponderance of firearms threads....or it might have been for using words like "preponderance" I can't be totally sure.


----------



## GreenMamba

brotagonist said:


> I never could understand all the brouhaha about shaving  Once you know how to do it, you do. What's the deal?


The whole badger/blade thing is about getting a closer shave, enjoying the experience (seriously!), not spending a fortune on the newest quadruple blade disposables that yield one decent shave, and not damaging your skin from years of using alcohol-heavy products on it.

Plus, there's something satisfying about doing things the old-fashioned way, which worked fine until the ad agencies told you how things should be done.

Yes, it's a first world hobby, but if you have to do it every day, might as well enjoy it.


----------



## hpowders

Badinerie said:


> Depends what he was shaving....
> 
> I post on a few Guitar Forums. I was actually banned from one once (Shall remain nameless) for complaining about a preponderance of firearms threads....or it might have been for using words like "preponderance" I can't be totally sure.


I was banned on a BMW Forum for proclaiming the Porsche 911 a better looking, more fun car than the overweight BMW 335i.
So for speaking a simple truth I was made an "enemy of the state"; a "provocateur".
Never went back.


----------



## Blake

Last.fm is a neat website that I link up with frequently. You have a username which comes with a device that tracks what you listen to, and creates a music profile with a library of your listenings. You can visit pages dedicated to the artists and talk to other people with similar taste. Kinda' cool.

I've only linked up this past year, but this is my page when I do: http://www.last.fm/user/CosmicPi

It's still in the music realm...

I was also part of a GTO forum when I'd first acquired mine.


----------



## Jos

I was active on a somewhat esoteric turntable and diy audio forum. Very friendly and helpful folks, incredible knowledge. Met a few at a get-together. I only lurk there now every now and then. 
Espresso, for info on machines and beans.
And when some light shows up at the dashboard (and there are many) of my Rangerover, I hurry to the 4 x 4 forum to prepare myself for the bill that I will have to face...


----------



## cwarchc

Centropolis said:


> I am running Linux Mint 17 MATE on one of my slower laptops. I bought myself a used netbook just to learn a bit more about Linux so that I won't screw up my main laptop. I got it running but that's about it......haven't really learn anything.


I don't use MS products on any of my home computers
Migrated to Linux about 3 years ago
Mint is a very stable GUI Ubuntu based platform (friendly for Windoze users)
You can tinker in CLI if you want to, but it's not essential
There is, nearly, every program you need available (unless you are into pc gaming)
Can't see me going back
I've just got a raspberry pi, and managed to get that running headless
Which just shows that it's possible for anyone to have a go


----------



## SimonNZ

I was on Salon(dot)com's wonderful TableTalk forum for a long time, until they forgot that its the membership that makes a forum, and they started making arbitrary and disruptive changes that the membership cried out against in one voice, but were arrogantly ignored. So many left so quickly that a tipping point was reached quickly after the best and brightest - the ones people joined to interact with - had stormed out that what had once been vibrant was now stagnant and not long after it was shut down. Damn shame.

edit: Like Musicforawhile I'd like to fnd good literature and film forums, if anyone knows of any.


----------



## Figleaf

SimonNZ said:


> edit: Like Musicforawhile I'd like to fnd good literature and film forums, if anyone knows of any.


I wouldn't mind finding a good literature forum either. I have found lots of writers' forums though- I sometimes get the impression that more people are writing books than reading them these days!


----------



## Varick

Figleaf said:


> I wouldn't mind finding a good literature forum either. I have found lots of writers' forums though- *I sometimes get the impression that more people are writing books than reading them these days!*


LOL. I have often wondered this myself after have met a plethora of "writers" in my lifetime and continue to meet many more.

V


----------



## trazom

goodreads, until recently. My friend's forum where we talked about school, exchanged info. for homework, and talked about non academic stuff with other classmates. I also used to read the misc. forum, usually concerning politics, on bodybuilding.com just to get a sense of their views on social issues


----------



## aleazk

Vesuvius said:


> ...


edit: I now realize that I completely misread what you said. I thought that the website gave to you the username based on what you listened... lol, that would be fun.

Anyway, carry on. Meanwhile, I will take a coffee... and pay more attention!


----------



## Blake

aleazk said:


> edit: I now realize that I completely misread what you said. I thought that the website gave to you the username based on what you listened... lol, that would be fun.
> 
> Anyway, carry on. Meanwhile, I will take a coffee... and pay more attention!


All's well. Maybe next time. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

I 'belong' to several music-related forums, but this one is by far the most active, and the only one I regularly visit. I also participate in several gun-related forums, stroking a life-long (approximately) interest in that subject. If I were a few decades younger I would still be interested in motorcycles, maybe even women.


----------

